# افيدوني ولكم الشكر



## بسام أبو خالد (9 نوفمبر 2009)

انا اعمل في مجال الصحة والسلامة ولكن بحثت عن كتب متخصصة في هذا المجال في بلدي المملكة السعودية في الرياض فلم اجد اي شي عنها افيدوني اين اجد الكتب الت تتكلم عن 1- تحديد المخاطر وتحليلها في بييءة العمل 2- تحليل للإصابات المهنية 3- المعايير الهندسية او ما يسمى الكود الخاص بكل الانظمة المهنية 4- طرق التفتيش والحلول الهندسية للمخاطر 

ولكم الشكر:69:


----------



## .ONA (9 نوفمبر 2009)

لا تنسا الدعاء و انا في الخدم..............


----------



## .ONA (9 نوفمبر 2009)

_قبل بدء العمل يجب على العامل أن يقوم بمايلي : _​▪ ترتيب هندامه .​▪ التأكد من عدم تعطل المكنة ، ومن وجود التأريض ، وعليه أن يقوم بتشحيمها طبقا للتعليمات . ​▪ التعرف عن طريق الوثائق الفنية ( التصميمية والتكنولوجية ) على عمليه المقبل ، والـتأكد من وجود العدة والأدوات وصلاحيتها . ​▪ تهيئة مكان العمل . ​▪ التأكد من صحة تعيير المكنة . 
​_وأثناء العمل ، يجب على العامل أن يقوم بمايلي : _​▪ أن يراعي بدقة مراعاة تعيير المكنة الذي تم حسب نظام العمل المعطى . ​▪ وضع القطع والعدة والأدوات فقط في الأماكن المخصصة لها واستعمالها فقط عند الغاية المباشرة منها . ​▪ عدم وضع القطع وأجوات القياس ، والمفاتيح والأغفال والقطع الجاهزة على السطوح العاملة للمكنة ، وتنفيذ العمل بعدة سليمة ومشحوذة بشكل جيد .​▪ مراقبة متانة تثبيت الغفل الجاري تشغيلها ، والعدة والأدوات . ​▪ عدم إجراء القياسات وتكنيس النحاته أثناء عمل المكنة . ​▪ مراقبة اتلوصيل الصحيح لسائل التبريد والتزييت إلى منطقة القطع .​▪ الاقتصاد بالطاقة الكهربائية وعدم تشغيل المكنة عبثاً . ​▪ من كل بد يجب ايقاف المكنة عن الحركة عندما يترك العامل مكان عمله ولو لفترة وجيزة ، وأو عند فترات انقطاع التيار الكهربائي ، أو عند تنظيف المكنة وتزييتها وكذلك عند تثبيت الغفل الجاري تشغيله أو عند قياسه . 
​_وعند انتهاء العمل يجب على العامل أن يقوم بمايلي : _​▪ فصل التيار الكهربائي عن المكنة وتسليم القطع المشغولة وتنظيف الكنة من النحاته ، ووضع العدة في دولابها . وفي حالة العمل بورديتين أو أكثر يجب تنظيف المكنة وتسليم البديل ، كما ويجب إعلام البدجيل ورئيس الورشة عن العيوب والملاحظات المدونة خلال عمل المكنة . ​إن الشرح الايضاحي الذي يتلقاه العامل في الوقت المناسب بخصوص المهمة الانتاجية أثناء الوردية ، وكذلك المهمة الانتاجية لفترة عشرة ايام أو شهر ، وذلك تبعا لنوع الانتاج ، يكون ذا أهمية بالغة بالنسبة للخدمة الفنية المنظمة . ​فمثل هذا التنظيم لعمل يعطي العامل الفراز إمكانية التعرف مسبقا على المخطط والشروط الفنية ، وأن يطلب مسبقا ويحضر ادوات القطع اللازمة وعدة القياس وغيرها من الأدوات .
​_وطبقا للمقننات الفنية والانتاجية السارية المفعول في الانتاج السيري والشامل ، يجب اتباع الشروط الأساسية التالية في مجال الخدمة الفنية المنظمة لمكان العمل : _​▪ يقوم عمال مساعدون بإيصال أوامر التشغيل والأغفال والعدة والنبائط إلى مكان العمل .
▪ يجري شحذ عدة القطع في المكان المخصص لذلك . 
▪ يؤمن مكان العمل بكل مايتطلب إليه من مجموعات تكنولوجية وتجهيزات فنية ( شياقات ، ونبائط سريعة الفعالية منها الهيدروليكية والعاملة بالهواء المضغوط وغيرها ) ، أي يكل مايساعد على الاقتصاج في الوقت المستهلك لنفيذ العمليات المساعدة .​


----------



## بسام أبو خالد (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*لم يتم ايصال المعلومة*

اشكر العضو one ولكن يبدوا ان شرحي للمطلوب لم يكن واضح وسوف اوضحه ما اردته 
هو شراء كتب تتعلق بالصحة والسلامة المهنية في منطقة الرياض بحثت في مكتبة جرير والعبيكان لم اجد هل هنالك من يملك المعلومة ويدلني عليها لأني بحاجة ماسة لتطوير في مجال عملى ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير :69:


----------



## بسام أبو خالد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

هل من مجيب لا احد يملم المعلومة غريبةفي منتدى اناس متخصصين فيه


----------



## tomasz (12 نوفمبر 2009)

خي العزيز 

أستطيع ان اساعدك لكن اخبرني ما هو مجال العمل الذي تحتاج له هذه الكتب وبإذن الله سوف افيدك لان عالم السلامة عالم واسع جدا فاخبرني بالتحديد ماذا تريد وانا بإذن الله معك


----------



## بسام أبو خالد (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي tomasz ما اريدة جميع ما يتكلم عن المخاطر في بيئات العمل كلها 
تحليل الاصابات 
احصائيات عن الاصابات 
المواصفات والمقاييس والمعايير التي على ضوءها يتم تحديد المخاطر 
وشكرا


----------



## tomasz (17 نوفمبر 2009)

إذا على ما فهمت اخي انك تبحث عن موضوع يختص في الحوادث ومخاطر العمل؟


----------



## بسام أبو خالد (17 نوفمبر 2009)

نعم هو كذلك واشمل


----------



## tomasz (18 نوفمبر 2009)

إذا اخي بسام سوف اقوم بتجهيز دراسة بسيطة حول هذا الموضوع وسوف تكون جاهزة يوم غد مساء إن شاء الله لان هذا الموضوع ليس جاهز لدي حاليا وسوف ادرجه هنا او ارسل لي بريدك الإلكتروني وسوف ارسله لك على البريد


----------



## علي الحميد (18 نوفمبر 2009)

ﻻ يوجد كتب بالعربية تعطيك مواضيع مؤصلة بل كلها كﻻم إنشائي ﻻ يستند إلى مواصفات ومقاييس محددة ولدي منها كثير "ليس بذاك الفائدة" 

إن كنت ﻻ تتقن اللغة اﻻنجليزية فلديك مشكلة ليست بالهينة ﻷن المواصفات والمقاييس كلها بالانجليزي والكتب العربية قد تستند لها ولكن ﻻ يتم توضيح ذلك في الكتاب.

عموماً ابحث في مكتبة النيل والفرات على اﻻنترنت لعلك تجد ضالتك.


----------



## محمودالحسيني (19 نوفمبر 2009)

نشكر المهندس علي السبيعي وجميع الزملاء وخاصة المهندس غسان على إستجاباتهم السريعة لتلبية طلبات الزملاء وحعله الله في ميزان حسناتهم


----------



## بسام أبو خالد (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للجميع وخصوصا للأخ على السبيعي و tomasz واتمنى من جميع الاعضاء المشاركة والافادة بما يرون واريد ذكر نقطة قد تكون غائبة عن ذهن الأخ على هنالك في شركة سابك وايضا في ارامكو كتيبات او مجلدات تتعلق بي السلامة وما اريد ان اقولة ذكرك عدم وجود كتيبات بالعربية قد تكون في تخصص المعايير ولكن ما قد تتفاجىء به انها قد تكون موجود لأن نحن في الدول العربية يتم اعتماد معايير لكل عمل معين وفق منهج يعد من الجهة المختصة بهذا الشأن وبعد الاطلاع على المعايير الدولية فهل من المعقول ان جهات معينة في دولة عربية يتم اعتماد مقاييس باللغة الانجليزية ويتم تطبيقها على ارض الواقع الذي يتم التعامل معه باللغة العربية (الخلاصة ) انه توجد كتب باللغة العربية ولكن ارجوا المزيد من البحث والتحري لكي يستفيد الجميع وشكرا الجميع


----------



## safety113 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

اذا راسلت الادارة خذ منهم ايميلي الخاص وراسلني لاني مختص بشكل بارع بتقييم مخاطر العمل ولي فورماتي الخاصة وهي مني لك هدية ان راسلتني
بعد اذن ادارتنا الغالية
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------

